# Recommend me a wax >£50?



## Boothy (Aug 19, 2010)

*Recommend me a wax <£50?*

So as the title suggests I'm looking for recommendations. I'm looking for a wax under £50, 1 month plus durability and as much gloss as you can bag for that amount of money.

Hit me people!

PS. Go to the end to see what wax I opted for and how it turned out.

Ta, Chris.


----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

Britemax vantage
Victoria wax concourse
Meguiars ultimate paste wax
Bouncers satsuma rock
R222 p21
Blackfire midnight sun


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

ADS Kostos gets my vote. like using it and always has great results well above it's price tag


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Under £50 - AG UHD wax is very nice and it’s easy use with a nice applicator 

G3 supergloss wax is very nice and very easy to use with a very nice applicator - about £20-25

BH DSW is nice and cheap as well and gets good following - I found it better to use in cooler weather - about £17

Fusso soft 99 - maybe more of a sealant than a wax, but nice to use with a good gloss, possible option ?


----------



## Fairtony (Mar 12, 2018)

U mean “<“ yo!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Boothy (Aug 19, 2010)

Fairtony said:


> U mean "<" yo!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Whoops!


----------



## Boothy (Aug 19, 2010)

Andyblue said:


> Under £50 - AG UHD wax is very nice and it's easy use with a nice applicator
> 
> G3 supergloss wax is very nice and very easy to use with a very nice applicator - about £20-25
> 
> ...


Already got BH DSW and Fusso99 which is my winter LSP.


----------



## Welshquattro1 (Dec 6, 2013)

ODK Echo or Glamour :thumb:


----------



## big dave 666 (Aug 2, 2014)

Vics concours
Pm tsunami
Wolfgang fuzion
Sv best of show..... Sample pot
CG Pete's 53
Pinnacle souveran if you're feeling flush


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

vics concours


----------



## Mikej857 (Jan 17, 2012)

I'm gonna throw in obsession luminous, durability is more or less what you've asked for and the gloss is what this wax is about and it's an absolute breeze to use 

Beauty is you can buy a 50ml pot try it for very little money and if you enjoy it then purchase the bigger 200ml but even the 50ml will see a good 6/8 applications 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Boothy (Aug 19, 2010)

Mikej857 said:


> I'm gonna throw in obsession luminous, durability is more or less what you've asked for and the gloss is what this wax is about and it's an absolute breeze to use
> 
> Beauty is you can buy a 50ml pot try it for very little money and if you enjoy it then purchase the bigger 200ml but even the 50ml will see a good 6/8 applications
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


I was wondering if one of the Obsession waxes would pop up. Truth is I've been looking at waxes from Obsession, Infinity Wax and Wax Planet but there are so many different ones to choose from. I wanted to see which got recommended the most but so far I think it's the Vics Concourse that's ruling the roost


----------



## matty.13 (May 3, 2011)

Wax planet show business or Armageddon both great waxes 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BertyTHeGreat (Jun 2, 2017)

£50 is a nice budget to be honest plenty of options!
pretty much anything Wax Planet
simple wax armour 
some of the cheaper obsession waxes (or nearly all if you buy the 100ml pots)
AutoGlym UHD wax is very good, easy to use
perhaps AngelWax Drift or Halo, or maybe even Guardian

hope you find something suitable :thumb:


----------



## BertyTHeGreat (Jun 2, 2017)

Boothy said:


> I was wondering if one of the Obsession waxes would pop up. Truth is I've been looking at waxes from Obsession, Infinity Wax and Wax Planet but there are so many different ones to choose from. I wanted to see which got recommended the most but so far I think it's the Vics Concourse that's ruling the roost


Obsession Wax Phantom is a very nice wax, Not sure what the current price is for a 200ml pot is but you cant go far wrong with it, and they haven't long released a new version (im still using the original)


----------



## liamsxa (Nov 3, 2007)

Fusso
Bh dsw 
In2detailing ceramic wax (phenomenal for the money) 
Angelwax (they do a few in the price bracket and definitely one of my favourites)
Infinity wax supergloss 

Problem is there's thatany good waxes now 

Only wax to really blow me away over the years was angelwax 5th element but it's 90 a tub!


----------



## Fairtony (Mar 12, 2018)

Boothy, you might find this thread useful: http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=404359

It was a thread I made when I first started. And while there are a fair few examples of waxes over your budget, many are not. And one thing Ive learnt is that wax really goes a long way, if treated properly. So many sample pots last longer than my attention span LOL!


----------



## dchapman88 (Mar 17, 2016)

Buy a BMD wax sample for £20-£30 and it'll soon make you want to spend that bit extra over your £50 original budget


----------



## Boothy (Aug 19, 2010)

Fairtony said:


> Boothy, you might find this thread useful: http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=404359
> 
> It was a thread I made when I first started. And while there are a fair few examples of waxes over your budget, many are not. And one thing Ive learnt is that wax really goes a long way, if treated properly. So many sample pots last longer than my attention span LOL!


I'll have a read through that pal, thanks.


----------



## Boothy (Aug 19, 2010)

dchapman88 said:


> Buy a BMD wax sample for £20-£30 and it'll soon make you want to spend that bit extra over your £50 original budget


That's some pricey wax! Question is, does that extra £40 REALLY make a £40 difference?

Anyone any experience with Wax Planet Armageddon? Quite liking the look of that at the moment?......or the BMD sample pot :buffer:


----------



## dchapman88 (Mar 17, 2016)

Boothy said:


> That's some pricey wax! Question is, does that extra £40 REALLY make a £40 difference?
> 
> Anyone any experience with Wax Planet Armageddon? Quite liking the look of that at the moment?......or the BMD sample pot :buffer:


The BMD sample pots just give you a taster of the wax
The full size pots are why it's more expensive

I personally love Sirius 
Amazing gloss and if treated right you'll get many months from it!


----------



## IanG (Nov 21, 2007)

Boothy said:


> That's some pricey wax! Question is, does that extra £40 REALLY make a £40 difference?
> 
> Anyone any experience with Wax Planet Armageddon? Quite liking the look of that at the moment?......or the BMD sample pot :buffer:


You could get a sample of both :thumb:


----------



## Carlos Fandango (Dec 24, 2016)

I personally think Harly Wax is worth a shout. Excellent bang for your buck especially as it is 400g. Easy to use and gives a superb finish. You can get it through Amazon or Ebay for less than £25.

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/HARLY-WA...728382?hash=item563aebeffe:g:mc0AAOSwRgJXg4f2

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Car-Polish-Harly-Wax-Carnauba/dp/B004DPJQ44


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Look no further than BMD Showstopper. www.bmdluxurycarwax.co.uk


----------



## Boothy (Aug 19, 2010)

AaronGTi said:


> Look no further than BMD Showstopper. www.bmdluxurycarwax.co.uk


They have Taurus at half price at the moment too Dow from £90.

Ahhhh, so many to choose from!

Sent from my LG-H930 using Tapatalk


----------



## westerman (Oct 12, 2008)

I've recently used AG UHD wax, very nice rich finish, easy to apply and good durability.

Harry


----------



## BertyTHeGreat (Jun 2, 2017)

Boothy said:


> That's some pricey wax! Question is, does that extra £40 REALLY make a £40 difference?
> 
> Anyone any experience with Wax Planet Armageddon? Quite liking the look of that at the moment?......or the BMD sample pot :buffer:


hi boothy, Armageddon is SimpleWax, ive not used it but from what ive seen and heard it is a exceptional wax. another one worth looking at is Armour, its a little cheaper but also another stunner! they are both available from either waxplanet or simplewax


----------



## matty.13 (May 3, 2011)

I’ve used armour and Armageddon . Both great waxes , some of the best beading you can get from a wax I promise. Armour leaves a glassy finish, Armageddon abit warmer. Both do 4 months easy. I will say both aren’t the easiest to apply in hotter conditions they tend to take a long time to cure in cooler weather very easy to use , just use a couple of short pile cloths to buff. 
Which is better ? Hmm tough if I had to choose I’d say armour , I preferred the finish . Having said that I sold armour and still have Armageddon in the cupboard . 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Red Dwarf (Jul 25, 2018)

Waxplanet ............ Armageddon or Obsidian. Just released a new one .... Placebo


----------



## wax-planet (Sep 30, 2010)

The Armageddon blend was a wax made by both simplewax and us together, its a cracking wax. Show business, obsidian and the waxstock obsidian are also very ver glossy waxes. Show business has to be the easiest wax i have ever used barring liquid waxes.
Theres plenty of top waxes out there , its all part of the fun picking one.


----------



## Boothy (Aug 19, 2010)

wax-planet said:


> The Armageddon blend was a wax made by both simplewax and us together, its a cracking wax. Show business, obsidian and the waxstock obsidian are also very ver glossy waxes. Show business has to be the easiest wax i have ever used barring liquid waxes.
> Theres plenty of top waxes out there , its all part of the fun picking one.


Thanks.

I'm beginning to think this thread was a really bad idea. Currently, I think I'm up to about 9 wa es I want, lol.

Sent from my LG-H930 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sheep (Mar 20, 2009)

Boothy said:


> Whoops!


I was going to say, have you met my friend Swissvax?


----------



## Mikej857 (Jan 17, 2012)

Boothy said:


> I was wondering if one of the Obsession waxes would pop up. Truth is I've been looking at waxes from Obsession, Infinity Wax and Wax Planet but there are so many different ones to choose from. I wanted to see which got recommended the most but so far I think it's the Vics Concourse that's ruling the roost


Truth be told there are a few obsession waxes that would tick all your boxes, luminous, phantom and evolution and that's without going down the ceramic infused waxes

Evolution has to be one of the easiest waxes to to use in any weather conditions, it has no fussy instructions on cure time or type of cloths to use and the finish is exceptional

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## wax-planet (Sep 30, 2010)

Boothy said:


> Thanks.
> 
> I'm beginning to think this thread was a really bad idea. Currently, I think I'm up to about 9 wa es I want, lol.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H930 using Tapatalk


:lol: lol all part of the fun


----------



## Boothy (Aug 19, 2010)

wax-planet said:


> lol all part of the fun


Decision made and order place for 200ml pot of Show Business. Its blue to match my car, lol. Couldn't really decide and as this is pretty new I thought I'd give it a bash. Looking forward to giving it a go.

Thanks for all the suggestions everyone!

Chris B

Sent from my LG-H930 using Tapatalk


----------



## matty.13 (May 3, 2011)

Good choice 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kris1986 (May 19, 2008)

Tried many waxes over the years, and you cannot go wrong with Victoria Wax Concours. The hybrid one(s) are also good. 

Ticks of all the boxes for me, especially for that price.


----------



## Boothy (Aug 19, 2010)

Kris1986 said:


> Tried many waxes over the years, and you cannot go wrong with Victoria Wax Concours. The hybrid one(s) are also good.
> 
> Ticks of all the boxes for me, especially for that price.


Belive it or not I've had a tub of Vics red before but I couldn't get along with it at the time. I did consider it again though.

Sent from my LG-H930 using Tapatalk


----------



## andyfish (Feb 4, 2006)

Collies 476. brill stuff


----------



## ZetecEmma (May 20, 2013)

Bouncers Vanilla Ice
Bouncers Sherbert Fizz
Collinite 476
AG HD wax


----------



## Boothy (Aug 19, 2010)

Well I picked up my wax of choice from the post office this morning - Wax Planet Show Business. So I had limited time today so a quick wash and a coat of the new stuff was all I had time for unfortunately. Ideally I should have waited and stripped everything off the paint but I couldn't wait to slap a coat of the Show Business on to see if in fact it is the business.
Initial impression is that this stuff is a doddle to spread thinly. A quick couple of dabs in the pot and then I scraped most of it off on the side of the pot and it still easily did the bonnet / roof / both doors etc. I found I applied really nicely and then it seemed to be better if you immediately covered the same section without priming the applicator again. So basically I went from left to right and then right to left straight away. You could tell the coverage was better and the pad glides lovely. It only took a few minutes to cure in the warm weather and then I wiped it off with a short pile MF and buffed with a long pile. This is as per the instructions and it came off with no issues whatsoever. The short pile did grab slightly but nothing to worry about at all. 
I have to admit I wasn't immediately hit by the looks. But after having a brew and then rebuffing I can't help but be impressed. Now I know metallics often benefit from a sealant but this stuff is just sublime in the looks dept. It genuinely looks wet! Photos are just taken with my phone in midday sunlight so not the best. Even so, I think you can see the gloss levels.






























Sent from my LG-H930 using Tapatalk


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

Looks beaut.

Certainly seems like you've got plenty of gloss from those pics.


----------



## Tifosi (Apr 4, 2018)

Wowo 121 Contact Wax. No hesitation.


----------

